# Happy Thankgiving From Larry



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving. Here's a video of my 334DC. Thanks-Larry


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zcoS_Wx89I


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn......I didn't know it was Thanksgiving all ready.
I missed turkey day by working outside!

Nice video.
Man....you have Christmas lights up all ready?
Or were they from last year?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Damn......I didn't know it was Thanksgiving all ready.
> I missed turkey day by working outside!
> 
> Nice video.
> ...


Thanks big ed; Christmas lights up all year as I use them for a "Night Light". Larry P.S. C7 bulbs are
always burning out.:smilie_daumenneg: Will stock up from Menards.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.....:appl:


----------

